# Wanted: Used Garmin Edge 510/520



## livpoksoc (25 Apr 2016)

Looking for an upgrade on my Edge 200 and believe the 510 or 520 would fit that. If anyone is selling, I'd like to check out your listing or PM if you haven't got one online.


----------



## livpoksoc (16 May 2016)

Bump


----------



## Polite (8 Aug 2016)

I'm currently touring in Spain but I have a Garmin 510 in excellent condition. Please PM if you want more info. Thanks.


----------



## livpoksoc (8 Aug 2016)

Polite said:


> I'm currently touring in Spain but I have a Garmin 510 in excellent condition. Please PM if you want more info. Thanks.


Sorry, ended up getting a 520 for my birthday.


----------



## Polite (9 Aug 2016)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

